# WL breeder in Arkansas...



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Anyone know of a working line breeder in Arkansas or the surrounding area? Feel free to list as Many as possible. Want to look at their sites and do some researching


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

TN:
www.sequoyah-german-shepherds.com
www.hillviewkennels.com


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

he's not technically in AR yet. but he IS moving here!

German Shepherd breeder, German Shepherd puppies,  Czech German Shepherd Puppies, 815-787-4618


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Two of my teammates dogs come from this fellow - Nice dogs tons of drive.

Haus Shekinah German Shepherds


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> he's not technically in AR yet. but he IS moving here!
> 
> German Shepherd breeder, German Shepherd puppies, Czech German Shepherd Puppies, 815-787-4618


:thumbup:


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

When is movig to Ar and do you know when?


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, don't mind the redundancy there! I just woke up! Lol


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

What are you looking for in the dog?? and what lines??


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well I'm not looking for a dog now, it's for the future but I'm just trying to do research on different breeders and get a better idea of what lines I'm looking for. Working lines for sure but not sure about all the different types. By types I mean like where they come from.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

I have one, possibly two working line breedings planned for next year. Both are pending the dogs health clearances. Here is a link to my upcoming litters page on my site: vom Heinolf German Shepherds


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Try www.Schattendal.com They are a small breeder who put a lot of time into there puppies. She breeds along Cordon Ansat lines. Pups have great temperments, drivey , all around represents the breed well. She has dogs in sport, police, pets, SAR. My dog is from this kennel and I have watched all her litters grow up and go to there homes. I highly recomend them.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have seen progeny from Schattendal also. They were good dogs that I saw.


----------

